# Disneyland area-where to stay through RCI?



## bluetas77 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi! We are starting to plan a trip to Disneyland and I'm wondering if there's anywhere close by to stay using my RCI points? When I try to search through RCI using the resort ID's for Wyndham, Dolphins Cove and Peacock Suites it says "not found". Are these not available directly through my RCI exchange? Thx!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2016)

You have to put in an ongoing search - you wont find anything just sitting in inventory.  More demand than supply.  Hopefully you re 12-6 mos. out from desired dates.

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Mar 20, 2016)

...and if you are using straight RCI Weeks (i.e. no mini-system portal) you are going to need significant TPU most any time of the year.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2016)

bluetas77 said:


> Hi! We are starting to plan a trip to Disneyland and I'm wondering if there's anywhere close by to stay using my RCI points?


Plenty of good options. Personally, I like staying by the beach and then driving in. I only stay in Anahiem if it's just a night or two. If I'm going to stay a full week I stay at a resort by a beach.



bluetas77 said:


> When I try to search through RCI using the resort ID's for Wyndham, Dolphins Cove and Peacock Suites it says "not found". Are these not available directly through my RCI exchange? Thx!


Those resorts are in RCI and are available through exchange but depending on the time of year you want to travel and the "power" of your trade (the number of points you deposit, how far in advance you deposit them, etc.) you may not be able to find them. 

For example, I paid my account early last year and deposited one of my weeks. That gave me the max TPU for my ownership so I could get the biggest bang for my buck. Then I searched this year Summer for Hawaii. Didn't find anything good. So I searched 2017 and bam! I found a good week for less than my TPU (so I used the leftover to get a week in Orlando this year).


----------



## bluetas77 (Mar 20, 2016)

*ongoing searches?*

Thanks for the info! I've put in ongoing searches for these resorts and the dates we're considering. It's my first time with ongoing searches. I have a platinum membership and should have enough points to cover the units I'm looking at. Am I correct that I will be able to confirm the vacation prior to any exchange fees or points being charged? I was worried that if a match is found that the vacation would be confirmed automatically.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2016)

You have to pay the exchange fee upfront [when you put in the OGS] and then [accept] the exchange within 48 hours if you want it.

[If you never get the exchange you want, you can leave the exchange fee on Acct. for the next time, or request a refund.]

*Corrected

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Mar 21, 2016)

> You have to pay exchange fee upfront and then decline the exchange within 24 hours if you don't want it.


I think that is how II works, but in RCI you have to explicitly accept the match to confirm the exchange, or else it is released automatically.  IIRC, you have a few days to decide post-match.


----------



## presley (Mar 21, 2016)

bluetas77 said:


> Thanks for the info! I've put in ongoing searches for these resorts and the dates we're considering. It's my first time with ongoing searches. I have a platinum membership and should have enough points to cover the units I'm looking at. Am I correct that I will be able to confirm the vacation prior to any exchange fees or points being charged? I was worried that if a match is found that the vacation would be confirmed automatically.



You won't be confirmed automatically in RCI. You will have until midnight, the following day to confirm the exchange. While you are supposed to get a phone call or an email telling you that you have a match, sometimes I don't. So, you'll still want to log into your account to check the status.


----------

